# Easy To Make FasTrack Giraffe Car Activator



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

In case you don't want to wait for Lionel to reissue the adapter plate.

Details here:

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/GiraffeCarActivator

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pete, the Giraffe doesn't seem to be that far out when you're on the rail, does it need a bit of adjustment?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the rail makes the giraffe duck into the car when it goes under the tell tale


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

We don't have Giraffes running wild in Texas....or, do we?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Pete, the Giraffe doesn't seem to be that far out when you're on the rail, does it need a bit of adjustment?


It makes it duck John.

Nice Pete and it also looks 100% better then the Lionel bracket.:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I think the rail makes the giraffe duck into the car when it goes under the tell tale


Exactly.

Pete


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

How does a bar make a giraffe into a duck?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So ...

A giraffe and a duck walk into a bar. The giraffe says to the bartender ...



(Sorry ... couldn't resist!)

TJ


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

TJ Cruiser suggested - 

A giraffe and a duck walk into a bar. The giraffe says to the bartender ... "Hey bartender, gimme a long neck... oh, wait!"

Duck says, "I'll have a cold duck... oh, wait!"



(Sorry ... couldn't resist!)

ME TOO! Oops. 

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> I think the rail makes the giraffe duck into the car when it goes under the tell tale


Good point, I forgot how it worked.  That's right, it's supposed to duck under the telltale.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Texas Pete said:


> In case you don't want to wait for Lionel to reissue the adapter plate.
> 
> Details here:
> 
> ...


looks great Pete,I wonder if this peice,or something like it would work the "tiejector" accy. ? hmmm gives me some ideas. thanks Pete...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> looks great Pete,I wonder if this peice,or something like it would work the "tiejector" accy. ? hmmm gives me some ideas. thanks Pete...........Mike


This is the way to run your Tie-Jector.  I converted this one to TMCC control, as well as adding directional lights, strobe, etc. It has directional control as well as remote control of the tie dropping mechanism.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This is the way to run your Tie-Jector.  I converted this one to TMCC control, as well as adding directional lights, strobe, etc. It has directional control as well as remote control of the tie dropping mechanism.


thats freaking kool, Boy,I sure love TMCC/Legacy stuff. :thumbsup: .........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sold the track tips on eBay, got half what I paid for the whole package for them. I didn't need them after the conversion. 

I detailed this build in another thread, it was a bit tricky. I ended up using a model airplane servo and building a PWM modulator for it to activate the tie dropping feature. The Tie-Jector wasn't designed with automatic operation in mind!


----------

